# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  سورس کد تشخیص پلاک خودرو با OpenCV 3 به همراه فیلم آموزشی

## pnet

سورس کد تشخیص پلاک خودرو با OpenCV 3 به همراه فیلم آموزشی

 OpenCV 3 یک کتابخانه  متن باز برای بینایی ماشین  و پردازش تصویر است

زبان برنامه نویسی :  visual C++‎‎‎ 2013

مدت زمان فیلم آموزشی : ۱۵ دقیقه

حجم سورس کد : ۲۵ مگابایت

http://phonika.ir/%d8%b3%d9%88%d8%b1...%d9%87-%d9%81/

----------


## fazel-as

سلام
لینک فایل پاک شده .اگر ممکنه دوباره بگذارید
تشکر

----------

